# Project Capri



## Liverpool-Lad (Jun 27, 2006)

Has landed! Now in my hands!!

A sneak peek of the beastie.


----------



## P.A.D (Jun 26, 2008)

Cool. 

Are you putting it back to standard?


----------



## 1996a6v6 (Feb 8, 2008)

Looks good, when can we see the rest of it


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

aww man i would love one of them


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Nic one, mate! Will be following progress on this car with interest :thumb:


----------



## Liverpool-Lad (Jun 27, 2006)

Anmarube said:


> Cool.
> 
> Are you putting it back to standard?


Nope, shes staying this way with the Ford kit etc on


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

i love capris. need a hand detailing it give me a shout.


----------



## Serious (Mar 19, 2008)

I love Capris.
Dunno why i sold mine last year.


----------



## Liverpool-Lad (Jun 27, 2006)

More piccies.

Needs a good assessment overall with the kit off to see what work needs to be done really. She's all there though. Getting a small unit soon with a friend so she isnt subject to the elements under a bloody tree for much longer.

It hasnt been used on the road for a few years so everything needs checking and double checking. Some rust issues on the scuttle in the passenger side corner, it hasnt holed but there is some bubbling.

The wings could do with replacing or patching too and also the car would really benefit from a respray which I am definitely considering.

The car has been stood for a bit and needs some work as the fuel pump is dead (we think) Im sourcing another one at the moment.

Oh and if anyone has a passenger side wing mirror, get in touch


----------



## Wozza (Mar 3, 2007)

An old friend was a bit mad on Capris - try this place for parts http://www.tickover.co.uk/


----------



## Liverpool-Lad (Jun 27, 2006)

Great! I would love to get it fully back to A1 condition.

Spec as follows:

-2.8i turbo technics - stainless downpipe and large bore exhausts, K&N filter in airbox
-60k on the clock
-Anti dive kit
-Axle location kit
-4 pots up front
-RS bodykit

£750!


----------



## Mars Red Mike (May 28, 2007)

Nice motor mate. As soon as i saw the first picture i thought of the V8 Interceptor from Mad Max.

mike


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

Is that a Tickford?

John


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Liverpool-Lad said:


> Great! I would love to get it fully back to A1 condition.
> 
> Spec as follows:
> 
> ...


A steal at that price!!!

Nice find, and a TT conversion as well - proper old skool cool, look forward to seeing the progress


----------



## Liverpool-Lad (Jun 27, 2006)

John-R- said:


> Is that a Tickford?
> 
> John


Nope, looks similar though.

I think to get it up to my standards I'm going to have to spend a couple of K on her. I dont mind this though as it feels great sat inside!


----------



## P.A.D (Jun 26, 2008)

Oh and if anyone has a passenger side wing mirror said:


> Think i have on from an RS2000 custom somewhere. Externally it will be the same but i think the Capri one has internal adjustment. Let me know and i will have a Rummage through my stuff.
> 
> Russ


----------



## scrapchallenge (Jul 17, 2007)

wow. marry me? 

Kirsty LOL


----------



## Liverpool-Lad (Jun 27, 2006)

Anmarube said:


> Think i have on from an RS2000 custom somewhere. Externally it will be the same but i think the Capri one has internal adjustment. Let me know and i will have a Rummage through my stuff.
> 
> Russ


 The passenger one doesnt have cable adjustment, only on the drivers side.

If you could have a nose and let me know a price that would be ACE.

Thanks in advance.

Andy


----------



## Liverpool-Lad (Jun 27, 2006)

scrapchallenge said:


> wow. marry me?
> 
> Kirsty LOL


I am single :lol::wave:


----------



## P.A.D (Jun 26, 2008)

Will do mate,
Cant until Monday but will let you know Asap.

What else you after?

Also if you know anyone with genuine RS Mk2 front wings there's good money on the table. Got to be unused though.

Cheers.

Russ


----------



## Liverpool-Lad (Jun 27, 2006)

No problems, thanks a lot for looking and helping!

Erm door rubbers that sit on the edge of the door glass and also a fuel pump if this one turns out to be faulty. Ive seen a new Bosch one for £50 though so thats not too bad.

Im debating on the wings on this whether to get GRP/pattern or even get these ones plated and re-attached. The Ford ones are very difficult to come by new and even then its £600 a pair! I shall keep my eyes open for you.


----------



## Simon01 (Jan 14, 2008)

Love the capris my dad had a john player special it had the vents on the back widow :thumb:

Wish you well with the rebuild :thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

very nice - hard to believe the ultimate 'chav motor' from my generation is now becoming so appreciated :lol:

I had a 1980 standard MKII 1.6s in black back in the day


----------



## BOB.T (Jun 5, 2007)

Nice! 

Our kid's 2.8 burnt it's fuel pump relay out, might be worth checking that your getting a live to the pump before you buy a new one...try whacking it too, sometimes works!


----------



## mba (Jun 17, 2006)

Love the old capris, just waiting for you to get to the nearest junction and abliterate the cyclists as they pass :lol:


----------



## Liverpool-Lad (Jun 27, 2006)

Fuel pump seems dead to me, getting voltage when cranking with a meter on the fuel pump terminals but nada, no whirring, nothing. Tried the battery also on the pump with no success. Looks like Im buying a new pump!


----------



## dale205mills (Oct 26, 2006)

That has got its own style and I am thinking mad max, look forward to seeing the work done on the beast


----------



## Liverpool-Lad (Jun 27, 2006)

Anmarube said:


> Think i have on from an RS2000 custom somewhere. Externally it will be the same but i think the Capri one has internal adjustment. Let me know and i will have a Rummage through my stuff.
> 
> Russ


Sorry to pester, any luck on the mirror? :thumb:


----------



## Knight Rider (Jun 17, 2008)

Good luck with that mate, will be worth it in the end!
I've just pulled my W reg XR3 out of a garage after parking it up 12 years ago! Thats going to take some TLC too.


----------



## Ian D (Mar 16, 2006)

Good luck with it mate, a mate of mine over the water from you on the wirral, has two, a mint 1.6 laser with a 2.1 pinto

Also has a Mk1 Capri fully rebuilt with I think a 3.9 V8 in it, it is a cracking car!


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

BDazzler said:


> Good luck with that mate, will be worth it in the end!
> I've just pulled my W reg XR3 out of a garage after parking it up 12 years ago! Thats going to take some TLC too.


Really? - would like to hear a bit more about that :thumb:


----------



## Knight Rider (Jun 17, 2008)

Pit Viper said:


> Really? - would like to hear a bit more about that :thumb:


Yeah, won't hijack this fellas thread, will start a new one if interested

Cheers


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

BDazzler said:


> Yeah, won't hijack this fellas thread, will start a new one if interested
> 
> Cheers


Just PM'd you, but by all means start a thread :thumb:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

BDazzler said:


> Yeah, won't hijack this fellas thread, will start a new one if interested
> 
> Cheers


Where's the "bite your hand off smillie" when it's needed


----------



## PTAV (Nov 10, 2007)

Pit Viper said:


> Just PM'd you, but by all means start a thread :thumb:


oooh look forward to this!!!


----------



## Liverpool-Lad (Jun 27, 2006)

Ian 20VT said:


> Good luck with it mate, a mate of mine over the water from you on the wirral, has two, a mint 1.6 laser with a 2.1 pinto
> 
> Also has a Mk1 Capri fully rebuilt with I think a 3.9 V8 in it, it is a cracking car!


Wow, sounds awesome, Id definitely fancy a peek at that!


----------



## P.A.D (Jun 26, 2008)

Liverpool-Lad said:


> Sorry to pester, any luck on the mirror? :thumb:


Pm sent Bud.

Russ


----------



## Liverpool-Lad (Jun 27, 2006)

Replied  Thank you very much Russ for your generosity.


----------



## Liverpool-Lad (Jun 27, 2006)

Hoo bloody ray.

Update:

Well the car is now inside a decent sized unit out of the elements and in somewhere with power, isnt wet and somewhere I can store tools and whatnot.

We swapped the fuel pump originally along with the fuel filter, the car then seemed to cough into life but had issues running and would misfire etc, odd. In the end I put a fair bit of fuel in and lo and behold its now running - it spat a load of old baffles out the exhaust, I think they are now all gone.

Todays progress has been to change the rad and bottom hose as the original was looking very tired, half the fins were missing, and also it was nice to get rid of another red part of the engine bay 

The oil and filter was dropped, currently some Castol stuff in there as a flush which came with the car. Coolant flush a few times also and anti freeze added. Seems to be good so far, even managed a little spin as its on private land, felt very weird driving it after the Skoda vRS. The brakes are next up, probably need a good oevrhaul as they are a little dicey. New wheel cylinders, shoes, pads for the front also, disks seem ok with no lip to them. And of course a full fluid bleed.

Ill update with more pics tomorrow, a few quick vids I took and I even managed a quick drive!


----------



## pits (Apr 22, 2008)

i used to know of one similar to this rotting away in a yard, but that were about 10 year ago now, so its well dead by now.

as for Tickfords, im pretty sure they only came in that funny green colour, probably worth a bit these days


----------



## P.A.D (Jun 26, 2008)

Tickfords came in any colour you liked. They had a blanked out grill and moulded bumpers. The spec you could ask for was endless. I think a standard 2.8i was about 8 K and a Tickford close on £16000 k. This is a Turbo Technics Capri with an RS Ford body kit. Potentially a very nice one in the future.

Think the Capri you are thinking of was a Brooklands 280.


Russ


----------



## P.A.D (Jun 26, 2008)

Andy mate,

Will be off to Cyprus on Wednesday and will bring the mirror back with me.

Russ


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

Anmarube said:


> Tickfords came in any colour you liked. They had a blanked out grill and moulded bumpers. The spec you could ask for was endless. I think a standard 2.8i was about 8 K and a Tickford close on £16000 k. This is a Turbo Technics Capri with an RS Ford body kit. Potentially a very nice one in the future.
> 
> Think the Capri you are thinking of was a Brooklands 280.
> 
> Russ


Tickfords came in Black or White Unless You special ordered ! The final edition Capri was the Brooklands 280 (In Brooklands green metalic paint) Of which there were 1100 built And they sold for £11000 ! I had a Tickford in white back in 1987 And a beast it was to ! Eventualy traded it for an RS500 Cosworth which was stolen twice !


----------



## Mr Concours (Mar 8, 2006)

I used to have a mk1 1.6 Capri loved the shape, but it handled like a boat!

Was a real head turner though.


----------



## Liverpool-Lad (Jun 27, 2006)

Anmarube said:


> Andy mate,
> 
> Will be off to Cyprus on Wednesday and will bring the mirror back with me.
> 
> Russ


Thanks very much Russ! :thumb:

I wonder if (many) horses have escaped through the years? Original blurb says 200bhp and 247lb ft.


----------



## Liverpool-Lad (Jun 27, 2006)

Well, I totally forgot about this thread.

The car is done & on the road (has been for over 3 years!)

Some finished in progress and finished pics




























THEN got walloped (reversed into) by an ice cream van...










All fixed.










Some new wheels and thats been about it.


----------



## vickky453 (Feb 27, 2009)

I liiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiike


----------



## Liverpool-Lad (Jun 27, 2006)

Cheers. Do you know Tom F?


----------



## vickky453 (Feb 27, 2009)

yeah, building a track car with him :lol:


----------

